
Drive.ai expands its self-driving cars pilot to Arlington, Texas - jonbaer
https://venturebeat.com/2018/08/22/drive-ai-expands-its-self-driving-cars-pilot-to-arlington-texas-with-federal-and-city-funding/
======
newfocogi
I am excited for there to be competition in this area, but articles like this
continue to remind me how far ahead Waymo appears to be. I can only imagine
that driverless taxis as a service is going to be a winner-take-all industry,
and Waymo's lead seems to only be increasing, at least measured by number of
miles driven.

